# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  پاسخ به سوالات پیرامون کنکور (منابع، روش مطالعه و...)

## IdaM

سلام
رتبه 130 منطقه یک (332 کشوری) رشته تجربی هستم 
میدونم احتمالا عزیزانی هستن که رتبه های بهتری دارن تو همین سایت و خیلی بیشتر از من میدونن راجع به منابع و غیره
اما به هرحال خوشحال میشم کمک کنم و تجربیاتم رو به اشتراک بذارم
اگه سوالی هست بپرسید

----------


## Frank underwood

> سلام
> رتبه 130 منطقه یک (332 کشوری) رشته تجربی هستم 
> میدونم احتمالا عزیزانی هستن که رتبه های بهتری دارن تو همین سایت و خیلی بیشتر از من میدونن راجع به منابع و غیره
> اما به هرحال خوشحال میشم کمک کنم و تجربیاتم رو به اشتراک بذارم
> اگه سوالی هست بپرسید


سلام تبریک میگم بابت رتبه‌تون و امیدوارم که رشته و دانشگاه مورد نظرتون رو قبول بشید 
چن تا سوال داشتم ازتون 
١) من مهر امسال میرم یازدهم و پایه نسبتا خوبي هم دارم و مدرسه‌م هم تیزهوشانه ( البته فقط اسمش تیزهوشانه) سوالم اینهه من تقریبا از اواخر تیر شروع کردم به برنامه ریزی و خوندن و برنامه‌م هم تا اواخر شهریور اینه که یه بار دیگه کامل و خوب دهم رو بخونم و سمت یازدهم نرم. به نظرتون کار درستیه یا نه؟ اگه یازدهم پیش خوانی نکنم تو سال به مشکل نمی‌خورم؟
٢) من توی عمومیا تقریبا ادبیات (بجز املا لغت و تاریخ) و عربی رو مسلط هستم و توی سال قبل خوندمشون و زبان رو هم الان درحال مطالعه هستم خواستم بدونم زمان منابع مناسب برای جمع بندی این چن تا درس عمومی بجز دینی کِی و چیه؟
٣)توی اختصاصي ها هم تنها مشکلی که دارم شیمیه. شما چطور تونستین توی شیمی به تسلط برسین و از چه منابعی استفاده کردین؟

ممنون از اینکه وقت گذاشتین و جواب دادید ببخشید اگه یکم زیاد شد.  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mlt

من شیمی خیلی سبز پایه
مبتکران
خیلی سبز پایه پایه(البته فعلا دهم دارم بعدا لازم شد میگیرم بقیه رو)
کدوم منبع مدنظرت هست؟
اگه جز اینا هست بگو 
میکرو پایه هم نعریف تستاشو شنیدم درسنامه نمیدونم
هم از نظر درسنامه و هم تست چه کتابی قوی هست؟
 :Y (592):

----------


## Dr.Psycho

سلام.اگه ممکنه بفرمایید چه منابعی استفاده کردین؟

----------


## Mysterious

*نظام قدیم یا جدید؟*

----------


## IdaM

> من شیمی خیلی سبز پایه
> مبتکران
> خیلی سبز پایه پایه(البته فعلا دهم دارم بعدا لازم شد میگیرم بقیه رو)
> کدوم منبع مدنظرت هست؟
> اگه جز اینا هست بگو 
> میکرو پایه هم نعریف تستاشو شنیدم درسنامه نمیدونم
> هم از نظر درسنامه و هم تست چه کتابی قوی هست؟


برای آموزش نظری ندارم چون خودم برای شیمی کتاب کمک درسی نخوندم و یه سری اشکالات ریز رو فقط از روی خیلی سبزایی که دهم و یازدهم داشتم نگاه میکردم
مبتکران برای سری کتاب های ما چاپ نشد پس راجع به اون هم چیزی نمیدونم ( البته کتاب های شیمی نظام قدیمشو دیدم اگه به همون شکل باشه فوق العاده منبع خوبیه هم برای درسنامه و هم تست)
برای پایه تست میکرو فوق العاده است درسته که یه مقدار سخت هست ولی یادت میده چجوری به جزییات توجه کنی. تست هایی که دفعه اول نمیزنی تو دفعات بعدی دوره اسونتر میشن
من چون میکرو رو زود تموم کردم برای افزایش سرعت رو سوالای اسونتر خیلی سبزپایه رو خریدم و بعد از عید هم نشر الگو 
برای دوازدهم خیلی سبز بهتره. میکرو یه مقدار زیادی ( و خارج از سطح کتاب) سخته
با این حال اگه خیلی سبز دوازدهم تموم شد بازهم میکرو خیلی گزینه بدی نیست

----------


## IdaM

> *نظام قدیم یا جدید؟*


جدید

----------


## IdaM

> سلام.اگه ممکنه بفرمایید چه منابعی استفاده کردین؟


ادبیاتم رو فوق العاده پایین زدم و کلا کسی رو در این زمینه راهنمایی نکنم بهتره
عربی: خیلی سبز 
دینی: خیلی سبز و میکرو جفتش خوبه ولی من پیام آیاتی که خیلی سبز تو درسنامه داشت رو به میکرو ترجیح میدم
زبان: خیلی سبز 
ریاضی: من ریاضی رو تقریبا با 30-20 درصد شروع کردم به همین خاطر تقریبا هر کتابی بود زدم مهر و ماه،آبی کانون، نشرالگو، گاج iq، موج آزمون و...
زیست: میکرو و خیلی سبز پایه ، خیلی سبز دوازدهم
فیزیک: خیلی سبز خوبه بعدش میکرو طلایی و برای جمع بندی هم موج آزمون
شیمی:  میکرو (اگه وقت شد خیلی سبز) برای پایه ،خیلی سبز برای دوازدهم، بعد عید هم موج آزمون نشر الگو

----------


## IdaM

البته من برای زیست منابع مختلفی امتحان کردم که اینا بهتریناش بود

----------


## _Nyusha_

> البته من برای زیست منابع مختلفی امتحان کردم که اینا بهتریناش بود


موفق باشید

----------


## IdaM

> موفق باشید


ممنون

----------


## liaa

ممکنه در خصوص تابستونتون بیشتر توضیح بدین ؟
توی فرصت باقی مونده تا پایان تابستون به کنکوری ها چه توصیه ای دارین ؟
اگه یک بار دیگه برگردین به سال پیش همین موقع ها .. مسیر رو چطوری میرید ؟ چه اشتباهاتی رو تکرار نمی کنید ؟ چه کارهایی رو حتما انجام میدین برای بهتر کردن رتبتون ؟  :Yahoo (1):  پیشاپیش ممنون بابت پاسخ

----------


## IdaM

> ممکنه در خصوص تابستونتون بیشتر توضیح بدین ؟
> توی فرصت باقی مونده تا پایان تابستون به کنکوری ها چه توصیه ای دارین ؟
> اگه یک بار دیگه برگردین به سال پیش همین موقع ها .. مسیر رو چطوری میرید ؟ چه اشتباهاتی رو تکرار نمی کنید ؟ چه کارهایی رو حتما انجام میدین برای بهتر کردن رتبتون ؟  پیشاپیش ممنون بابت پاسخ


از نظر من تابستون وقتیه که بیشتر باید گذاشته بشه برای تمرکز روی مفاهیم تا تست زنی 
تست زدن خوبه اما به اندازش
مخصوصا در مورد زیست سعی کنید الان کتاب درسی و شکل هاشو زیر و رو کنید
خیلی عجله ای برای اتمام همه مباحث پایه تو تابستون نداشته باشید و رو کیفیت کارتون بیشتر تمرکز کنید
نقاط ضعفتونو همین الان بررسی کنید و این کارو عقب نندازید. تصمیم بگیرید برای پوشش دادن اشکالاتتون چه برنامه ای دارید کلاس اضافه، ساعت مطالعه بیشتر یا ...
اگه برگردم به این موقع از همون اول ادبیاتو موضوعی میخوندم چه بسا انقدر درصدم پایین نمی اومد تو کنکور
کلمات ادبیات هم همزمان با آزمون ها میخوندم که برای بعد عید بیچاره نشم
همچنین کمتر به نتایج قلمچی اهمیت میدادم چه نتایج خوبش چه بدش
فقط توصیه ام اینه که همیشه واقع بین باشید و وضعیت رو همونطوری که هست ببینید نه بهتر و نه بدتر، اما درعین حال مطمئن باشید که اگه اراده کنید حتما و قطعا میتونید وضع رو بهتر کنید
به قول معروف "پاهاتو رو زمین نگه دار اما نگاهت به آسمون باشه"

----------


## Rensi

سلام. من میخام برای ریاضی «سه» تا کتاب بگیرم.. بنظرتون بهترینا کدوما بودن؟؟

----------


## مسعود7000

سلام
من ریاضیم ضعیفه . از چه منبعی استفاده کنم ؟
به نظرت بعضی از مباحث رو حذف کنم؟

----------


## مسعود7000

بهترین منابع برای دوران جمع بندی چین؟

----------


## IdaM

> سلام. من میخام برای ریاضی «سه» تا کتاب بگیرم.. بنظرتون بهترینا کدوما بودن؟؟


۱.مهروماه۲.گاج ای کیو ۳.موج آزمون نشرالگو (برای جمع بندی)
اگه ریاضیتون نسبتا خوبه به همین ترتیب که کتابهارو بزنید تقریبا برای هرسوالی اماده میشید

----------


## IdaM

> سلام
> من ریاضیم ضعیفه . از چه منبعی استفاده کنم ؟
> به نظرت بعضی از مباحث رو حذف کنم؟


سلام
من هم ریاضیم ضعیف بود. مهروماه کتاب خوبیه برای شروع
البته برای پیشرفت تو ریاضی پیوستگی مهمترین عامله یعنی هرشب براش وقت بذاری و مثلا شبی ۲۰ تا سوال حل کنی خیلی بهتر از این که دوبار در هفته دفعه ای ۲۰۰ تا تست بزنی
همچنین پیشنهاد میکنم اگه منطق ریاضیت از پایه ضعیفه کتاب جدا برای دروس دوازدهم داشته باشی که نشر الگوی دوازدهم کتاب خوبیه
حذف رو توصیه نمیکنم چون خودم تجربه کردم مباحثی که در ابتدا به نظرم سختترین بود (مثلا تابع و مثلثات) در نهایت نقاط قوتم شدن. همچنین ممکنه شما که یه مبحث رو مثل هندسه حذف کنی
یه سوال فوق العاده اسون ازش بیاد و اینجاست که ضرر میکنی 
مباحث نظام جدید ریاضی نسبتا سبکن. بایه برنامه ریزی درست میشه یه درصد خوب از این درس گرفت تو کنکور

----------


## IdaM

> بهترین منابع برای دوران جمع بندی چین؟


من برای جمع بندی کتاب های ازمون محور رو پیشنهاد میکنم
کتابهای موج ازمون نشرالگو برای فیزیک شیمی ریاضی خوبن
برای زیست دوباره میکرو رو زدم

----------


## مسعود7000

> من برای جمع بندی کتاب های ازمون محور رو پیشنهاد میکنم
> کتابهای موج ازمون نشرالگو برای فیزیک شیمی ریاضی خوبن
> برای زیست دوباره میکرو رو زدم


از ریاضی مهروماه کدوم کتابش خوبه؟ آخه چند نوع داره( آموزش فضایی ، جمع بندی ریاضیات ، جامع ، پاور تست)؟

----------


## IdaM

> از ریاضی مهروماه کدوم کتابش خوبه؟ آخه چند نوع داره( آموزش فضایی ، جمع بندی ریاضیات ، جامع ، پاور تست)؟


جامع

----------


## rozhano

سلام درباره روش مطالعتون ،منابع تست طول سال و جمع بندی و همچنین ترازتون توی ازمون ازمایشی توضیح میدید؟
ممنون

----------


## Rensi

من تازه تست زماندار زدنو شروع کردم. اما از وقتی که شروع کردم اینکارو تعداد تستای غلطم خیلی بیشتر شده.. بنظرتون ادامه بدم حل میشه ؟؟

----------


## IdaM

> سلام درباره روش مطالعتون ،منابع تست طول سال و جمع بندی و همچنین ترازتون توی ازمون ازمایشی توضیح میدید؟
> ممنون


سلام. روش مطالعه متناسب با هر درس و هر شخص متغیره
من خودم به شخصه حافظه تصویریم قوی بود و این باعث میشد تو اغلب درس ها خلاصه کردن، جدول کشیدن و رسم نمودار شاخه ای خیلی بهم کمک کنه
برای مثال برای درس زیست بعد از یک یا دوبار مطالعه دقیق کتاب و رسیدن به تسلط نسبی روی یک فصل ، مباحث رو به صورت نمودار شاخه ای رسم میکردم
تا مطالب تو ذهنم طبقه بندی بشه این طوری اگر مثلا سوال راجع به لنفوسیت t کشنده میبود یادم می اومد کتاب یازدهم. فصل۵. گفتار۳. صفحه سوم گفتار پاراگراف اول. بعدش میرفتم سراغ تست آموزشی و نکات تست هارو در می اوردم و بعد از اون میرفتم سراغ تست آزمونی
ولی بازهم روش مطالعه به خود شخص شما مربوط میشه. ممکنه شما حافظه صوتی ات قوی تر باشه. باید ببینی کدوم روش باعث میشه شما درک عمیقی نسبت به مطلب پیدا کنی.
منابع رو بالاتر گفتم
تراز خیلی مساله مهمی نیست اینو الان که کنکور تموم شده فهمیدم متاسفانه
ولی به هر حال محرک خوبیه برای تلاش کردن
من میانگین تراز تابستونم حدود ۶۷۰۰ بود و تو دوران مدرسه ۷۵۰۰
مهمترین نکته راجع به ازمون های ازمایشی اینه که شمارو وادار میکنه درست و دقیق درس بخونید و از روی مطالب سخت سرسری رد نشید چون خودتون میدونی  که طراح دقیقا دست میگذاره روی مطالب سخت، نکات مبهم ونقاط ضعف دانش اموزا. 
تو طول سال اصلا راجع به افت تراز ۲۰۰-۳۰۰ تایی نگران نشید
فقط بفهمید که چه نکاتی رو رعایت نکردید که افت داشتید و برای آزمون بعد اونارو اصلاح کنید.

----------


## IdaM

> من تازه تست زماندار زدنو شروع کردم. اما از وقتی که شروع کردم اینکارو تعداد تستای غلطم خیلی بیشتر شده.. بنظرتون ادامه بدم حل میشه ؟؟


بستگی داره
کدوم مورد براتون صادقه؟
۱.اشکالاتتون اکثرا بی دقتی محاسباتی اند
۲. اشکالاتتون اکثرا حاصل کج فهمی سوال/ افتادن تو دام های آموزشی/ عدم تسلط روی فرمول یا نکته مربوط به سوال اند

----------


## Rensi

بیشتر همون مورد اول

----------


## IdaM

> بیشتر همون مورد اول


پس مشکل به مرور زمان حل میشه
پیشنهادم اینه که خیلی خودتون رو تحت فشار نگذاریدکه مثلا از همین الان سوالات رو تو تایم کنکور بزنید. سعی کنید همین تستهایی که میزنید رو تو کمترین زمانی که توانایی اش رو در حال حاضر دارید بزنید (که احتمالا یه مقدار از تایم کنکور بیشتره)
به مرور زمان سرعتتون بالا و بالاتر میره و دقتتون هم افزایش پیدا میکنه.

----------


## mlt

نمیدونم چرا میگی ادبیات رو بد زدی تو که 6xزدی(اونxرو نمیدونم چنده)
منابعت برا ادبیات میگی؟
ادبیات رو جلسه بد زدی یا کلا خوب نبودی؟


> پس مشکل به مرور زمان حل میشه
> پیشنهادم اینه که خیلی خودتون رو تحت فشار نگذاریدکه مثلا از همین الان سوالات رو تو تایم کنکور بزنید. سعی کنید همین تستهایی که میزنید رو تو کمترین زمانی که توانایی اش رو در حال حاضر دارید بزنید (که احتمالا یه مقدار از تایم کنکور بیشتره)
> به مرور زمان سرعتتون بالا و بالاتر میره و دقتتون هم افزایش پیدا میکنه.

----------


## IdaM

> نمیدونم چرا میگی ادبیات رو بد زدی تو که 6xزدی(اونxرو نمیدونم چنده)
> منابعت برا ادبیات میگی؟
> ادبیات رو جلسه بد زدی یا کلا خوب نبودی؟


ادبیات رو حتما توصیه می کنم موضوعی بخونید نه درس به درس
و فکر میکنم کتاب میکروطلایی براش بهترین باشه (بعد از اون کتاب های نشرالگو)
ادبیات رو اول فوق العاده ضعیف بودم در حد ۱۰-۲۰ درصد و صادقانه بگم هرگز این درس رو دوست نداشتم (و ندارم d: )
با کلی تست و زمان گذاشتن و ... درصدم رو به ۸۰-۹۰ رسوندم تو قلمچی و یکی از نقاط قوتم شد
سر جلسه کنکور چند تا سوال رو نتونستم پشت سر هم جواب بدم که متاسفانه فشار روانی ای که بهم وارد شد نه فقط ادبیاتم رو خراب کرد بلکه تاثیر خیلی بدی هم رو عربیم داشت( من عربی رو به ندرت زیر ۹۰ میزدم)

----------


## mlt

من منابعم ایناست
قرابت=نشر دریافت و موضوعی الگو
ارایه=نشر دریافت و موضوعی الگو
زبان فارسی=نشر دریافت و هفت خان موضوعی(خیلی سبز)
نظرت چیه؟
الگو برا اول کار خوب نیست؟باید اول یه کتاب که درسنامه خوب داشته باشه کار کنم؟
برا قرابت چه کردید؟فقط با تست اومدید بالا یه درسنامه هم میخوندی یا شعرای کتاب رو معنی میکردی؟


> ادبیات رو حتما توصیه می کنم موضوعی بخونید نه درس به درس
> و فکر میکنم کتاب میکروطلایی براش بهترین باشه (بعد از اون کتاب های نشرالگو)
> ادبیات رو اول فوق العاده ضعیف بودم در حد ۱۰-۲۰ درصد و صادقانه بگم هرگز این درس رو دوست نداشتم (و ندارم d: )
> با کلی تست و زمان گذاشتن و ... درصدم رو به ۸۰-۹۰ رسوندم تو قلمچی و یکی از نقاط قوتم شد
> سر جلسه کنکور چند تا سوال رو نتونستم پشت سر هم جواب بدم که متاسفانه فشار روانی ای که بهم وارد شد نه فقط ادبیاتم رو خراب کرد بلکه تاثیر خیلی بدی هم رو عربیم داشت( من عربی رو به ندرت زیر ۹۰ میزدم)

----------


## IdaM

موضوعی های نشر الگو بطور کلی کتاب های خوبین
من میکروطلایی رو به این خاطر توصیه کردم که واقعا باعث یه جهش تو درک ادبیاتی و درنتیجه درصدم شد
برای قرابت اول یه درسنامه بخونید راجع به این که اصولا باید چی کار کنید تا مفهوم اصلی شعر رو بفهمید و بعدش تست کار کنید
هرچی تست بیشتر کار کنید بهتره
معنی کردن شعرای کتاب واقعا ضروری  نیست شما فقط باید مفهوم کلی شعر رو دریافت کنید

----------


## rozhano

ببخشید میشه درباره روش مطالعه درس عربیتون هم توضیح بدید؟

----------


## IdaM

> ببخشید میشه درباره روش مطالعه درس عربیتون هم توضیح بدید؟


عربی رو اول درسنامه قواعد رو از روی خیلی سبز مطالعه می کردم بعد میرفتم سراغ کلمات کتاب و  بعد از حفظ معانی درس رو ترجمه میکردم. سعی میکردم به کاربرد قواعد داخل درس توجه کنم و جملات دارای قواعد مربوطه رو محل اعرابی کلماتشونو مشخص میکردم تا قواعد جا بیفته. بعد تمرین های کتاب درسی رو بررسی می کردم و نهایتن هم می رفتم سراع تست
اول تست قواعد، بعد کلمه/ ترجمه و در اخر هم درک مطلب

----------


## mlt

کتاب نمیشناسی که متن درس رو از نظر قواعد بررسی کرده باشه؟چقدر زمان میبرد متن درس رو کار کنید؟


> عربی رو اول درسنامه قواعد رو از روی خیلی سبز مطالعه می کردم بعد میرفتم سراغ کلمات کتاب و  بعد از حفظ معانی درس رو ترجمه میکردم. سعی میکردم به کاربرد قواعد داخل درس توجه کنم و جملات دارای قواعد مربوطه رو محل اعرابی کلماتشونو مشخص میکردم تا قواعد جا بیفته. بعد تمرین های کتاب درسی رو بررسی می کردم و نهایتن هم می رفتم سراع تست
> اول تست قواعد، بعد کلمه/ ترجمه و در اخر هم درک مطلب

----------


## IdaM

> کتاب نمیشناسی که متن درس رو از نظر قواعد بررسی کرده باشه؟چقدر زمان میبرد متن درس رو کار کنید؟


نه کتابی نمیشناسم 
متن کتاب ۱ الی ۱.۵ ساعت طول میکشید

----------


## rozhano

> نه کتابی نمیشناسم 
> متن کتاب ۱ الی ۱.۵ ساعت طول میکشید


ببخشید درباره نحوه تست زنی و مرورتون یه توضیح کامل میدید؟خیلی ممنون خیلی به من کمک کردید

----------


## Nerd_Girl

یه سوال راجع به انتخاب رشته ی آزاد دارم من وقتی دکمه ی تایید و پرینت انتخاب رشته رو میزنم صفحه سیو میشه اما پیامی برای اینکه مطمئن بشم انتخاب رشته ام ثبت شده یا نه نشون داده نمیشه  برا همه اینطوریه یا من بلد نیستم ؟

----------


## IdaM

> ببخشید درباره نحوه تست زنی و مرورتون یه توضیح کامل میدید؟خیلی ممنون خیلی به من کمک کردید


تست زنی خوب طبعا بسته به نوع مبحث روشم فرق داشت
برای ریاضی بعد از خوندن درسنامه چیزی حدود ۳۰-۴۰ تا تست اموزشی حل میکردم. یعنی زمان حل برام مهم نبود و همچنین بعد حل تست جوابارو همون موقع چک میکردم. بعدش میرفتم سراغ سری تست بعدی و تلاشم این بود که سوالارو تو زمان کمتری حل کنم و پاسخنامه رو کمتر چک کنم. بعدش سری بعدی و سری بعدی... و فقط موقعی بس میکردم که مهارتم به حد لازم رسیده باشه. این پروسه برای هر مبحث تقریبا ۱۰ روز طول میکشید
برای زیست تستهارو ۵ دسته کرده بودم (مضارب۵، مضارب۵+۱ و...)
بعد از یکی دو دفعه که کتاب رو عمیق خوندم و خلاصه نوشتم مضارب ۵ رو اموزشی میزدم و نکات رو یادداشت میکردم. دقت میکردم که چه نکاتی بیشتر یادم رفته یا چه نکاتی مد نظر طراحه. بعدش سری های بعدی رو ازمونی میزدم و بعد از یکی دوسری تست درس رو دوباره خلاصه میکردم. این دفعه تسلط نسبتا زیادی رو درس داشتم. یکی دو سری باقی مونده هم در صورت وجود وقت تا ازمون پیش رو به صورت ازمون میزدم
برای فیزیک سعی میکرم خیلی دقیق و عمقی کتاب و جزوه رو مطالعه کنم و خیلی رو تسلط رو مفاهیم تاکید میکردم. بعد از مطالعه یه سری تست اموزشی میزدم و کاربرد مفاهیم رو تو تست میدیدم و سری تست های بعدی رو ازمونی میزدم. تو فیزیک نکات میانبر و فرمول های حفظی به ندرت به کار میان. بیشتر سعی کنید درکتون عمیق شه. این طوری وقتی سوال جدید بهتون میدن ذهنتون ظرفیت کافی برای خلق راه حل با توجه به مفهوم رو خواهد داشت. خلاصه نویسی بعد از تسلط رو فصل ابزار مناسبی برای جمع بندی اون فصله. بعلاوه بعد عید میتونید خلاصه هارو مطالعه کنید و مجبور به مطالعه دوباره مطالب نیستید
برای شیمی هم بیشتر تاکیدتون رو کتاب + مفاهیم باشه اگه رو اینا مسلط باشین سرعت تست زنی بالا میره. هرچند یک سری روش های تستی مثل تکنیک تناسب میتونه کمک حالتون باشه اما بیشتر رو فرمول های اصلی تمرکز کنید تا بیدقتی محاسباتی پایین بیاد. اگه مشکل سرعت دارید سعی کنید هرشب تست بزنید تا به سوالا عادت کنید. من برای شیمی مثل فیزیک تست میزدم فقط فرقی که مطالعشون داشت مرور های بیشتر رو متن کتاب برای شیمی بود. اگه رو متن کتاب مسلط باشید سوالای حفظی رو سریعتر جواب میدید و وقت دارید برای سوالای محاسباتی. خلاصه نویسی هم خیلی کمک میکنه برای شیمی.

----------


## IdaM

> ببخشید درباره نحوه تست زنی و مرورتون یه توضیح کامل میدید؟خیلی ممنون خیلی به من کمک کردید


برای مرور :
برای ریاضی یه سری تست کلی از مبحث بزنید و ببینید چه سوالا/مفاهیم/فرمولایی فراموشتون شده اون مطلب رو رو دوباره مطالعه کنید و مشخصا از همون مبحث تست بزنید. بعدش دوباره یه سری تست کلی بزنید و مطمئن شید رو همه چیز مسلطین. همچنین برای مرور کلی مطلب کتاب مهرو ماه خلاصه های خیلی خوبی اخر هر فصل داره که میشه تو یه ربع بیست دقیقه مبحث رو سریع مرور کرد.
برای زیست کتاب فوق العاده اهمیت داره هروقت خواستید مرور کنید مطالعه دوباره کتاب اولویت داره به هرکار دیگه ای. اگه مطالب فراموش شده بعد از مطالعه دوباره خلاصه نویسی کنید. اگه بعد از اینها وقت دارید یه تعدادی هم تست بزنید.
برای فیزیک خلاصتون رو درحد یه ربع نیم ساعت مطالعه کنید و بعد یه سری تست بزنید. هرکجا مشکل دارید مبحث رو مطالعه کنید و از همون قسمت چندین تست بزنید تا دستتون راه بیفته‌.
دوباره یه سری تست کلی بزنید و مطمئن شید همه چیز یادتونه.
بزای شیمی تاکید اولیه ام رو کتابه. بعد از مطالعه دوباره کتاب تست بزنید. مباحثی که اشکال دارید رو بازخوانی کنید و سوال حل کنید تا اشکال برطرف شه. در نهایت هم دوباره اگه وقت دارید یه مرور کلی دیگه رو کتاب داشته باشین.

----------


## ali2200

میکروطبقه بندی پایه و دوازدهم برای دور اول سپس حتما موج آزمون رو کار کنید برای درس ریاضی

----------


## Arash.ye

موج آزمون شیمی سطحش چجوریه؟سطح تستاش درحد میکرو هستش؟میکرو و خیلی سبز تفاوت زیادی دارن؟

----------


## Phatums

*زبانم ضعیفه
تو تابستون  با چی شروع کنم؟ ی درسنامه خیلی مختصر و مفید(جامع و مانع) میخوام واس گرامر، چی استفاده کنم؟ از الان با گرامر شرو کنم؟؟؟




زودتر مصاحبه کنید منتظریم*

----------


## IdaM

> موج آزمون شیمی سطحش چجوریه؟سطح تستاش درحد میکرو هستش؟میکرو و خیلی سبز تفاوت زیادی دارن؟


موج آزمون کتاب خوبیه و سطح سوالاش هم خوبه اما اول میکرو رو شروع کنید بهتره. چون تعداد تستهای میکرو برای هرمطلب بیشتره و مطالب بهتر جا می افتند.
خیلی سبز از میکرو اسونتره

----------


## IdaM

> *زبانم ضعیفه
> تو تابستون  با چی شروع کنم؟ ی درسنامه خیلی مختصر و مفید(جامع و مانع) میخوام واس گرامر، چی استفاده کنم؟ از الان با گرامر شرو کنم؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> زودتر مصاحبه کنید منتظریم*


من خودم زبانم خوب بود و کمتر از بقیه دروس بهش توجه میکردم. 
اما درسنامه های خیلی سبز رو که دیدم به نظرم خوب بودن برای گرامر. پیشنهادم اینه که الان تا حدودای آبان و آذر روی گرامر و لغت خیلی تمرکز کنید. هرچی لغت و گرامر پیشرفت کنه کلوز و ریدینگتون هم بهتر میشه. لغت رو سعی کنید علاوه بر لغات کتاب لغات پایه و ضروری خارج از کتاب هم بخونید تا قدرت فهم ریدینگ و کلوزتون بالا بره. اگه زبانتون ضعیفه سعی کنید خیلی با زبان در تماس باشید و مثلا هر روز حتما نیم ساعت براش وقت بزارید.

----------


## Arash.ye

> موج آزمون کتاب خوبیه و سطح سوالاش هم خوبه اما اول میکرو رو شروع کنید بهتره. چون تعداد تستهای میکرو برای هرمطلب بیشتره و مطالب بهتر جا می افتند.
> خیلی سبز از میکرو اسونتره


نه داداش میدونی من میخوام ببینم اگه موج و میکروی شیمی سطحشون یکیه یکی رو انتخاب کنم با خیلی سبز کار کنم

----------


## IdaM

> نه داداش میدونی من میخوام ببینم اگه موج و میکروی شیمی سطحشون یکیه یکی رو انتخاب کنم با خیلی سبز کار کنم


اگه قراره یکی رو انتخاب کنید پیشنهادم میکروئه

----------


## Arash.ye

> اگه قراره یکی رو انتخاب کنید پیشنهادم میکروئه


یعنی بنظر تو خیلی سبز و موج نکات میکرو رو پوشش نمیدن؟و اینکه موج و بنظرت میشه از عید به بعد تموم کرد؟

----------


## IdaM

> یعنی بنظر تو خیلی سبز و موج نکات میکرو رو پوشش نمیدن؟و اینکه موج و بنظرت میشه از عید به بعد تموم کرد؟


دیگه الان تقریبا همه کتابها کل نکات کتاب رو پوشش میدن
تاکیدی که رو میکرو دارم به خاطر پرمغز و مفهومی بودن سوالاشه (البته میکرو پایه، نه دوازدهم). من خودم با زدن سوالای میکرو واقعا پیشرفت کردم
موج ازمون بعد از عید تموم میشه

----------


## Alirezad_031

> *زبانم ضعیفه
> تو تابستون  با چی شروع کنم؟ ی درسنامه خیلی مختصر و مفید(جامع و مانع) میخوام واس گرامر، چی استفاده کنم؟ از الان با گرامر شرو کنم؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> زودتر مصاحبه کنید منتظریم*


گرامر لقمه مهروماه. با لحن ساده و کلی عکس های رنگی برا تفهیم بهتر گرامر. برای نظام جدید البته

----------


## Arash.ye

> گرامر لقمه مهروماه. با لحن ساده و کلی عکس های رنگی برا تفهیم بهتر گرامر. برای نظام جدید البته


داداش من میخواستم این کتابو بگیرم فقط اینکه میخواستم بدونم بخشایی مثلsee also و حاشیه ای کتاب نظام جدیدم توضیح داده ؟یا فقط بخش گرامر ؟

----------


## Alirezad_031

> داداش من میخواستم این کتابو بگیرم فقط اینکه میخواستم بدونم بخشایی مثلsee also و حاشیه ای کتاب نظام جدیدم توضیح داده ؟یا فقط بخش گرامر ؟


صفر تا صد گرامر زبان دبیرستان رو گفته. فقط اینکه ترتیب مباحثش بصورت کتاب درسی نیست. برای همین دسته بندی خوبی داره.من گرامرم خیلی ضعیف بود چون هی یادم میرفت. اینطوری خوبه زود مرور میکنم.کتاب گرامر کنکور زیاد تو بازار نیست. ندیدم آقای اناری کتاب موضوعی گرامر داشته باشن.

----------


## Arash.ye

> صفر تا صد گرامر زبان دبیرستان رو گفته. فقط اینکه ترتیب مباحثش بصورت کتاب درسی نیست. برای همین دسته بندی خوبی داره.من گرامرم خیلی ضعیف بود چون هی یادم میرفت. اینطوری خوبه زود مرور میکنم.کتاب گرامر کنکور زیاد تو بازار نیست. ندیدم آقای اناری کتاب موضوعی گرامر داشته باشن.


آره حیف که طبق کتاب درسی نیس...

----------


## Phatums

*نظرتون راجب زیست دوازدهم میکرو؟ پایه رو بخوام میکرو بخرم*

----------


## LORD KORD

> موج آزمون شیمی سطحش چجوریه؟سطح تستاش درحد میکرو هستش؟میکرو و خیلی سبز تفاوت زیادی دارن؟


من میکرو و خیلی سبز نخوندم
اما موج آزمون فوق العادست. من قول میدم آزموناش رو بزنی در کنارش یه چند تا تست ایده دار آي کیو بزنی شیمیت روال میشه. من از 9 درصد پارسال رسیدم 67 امسال

----------


## Arash.ye

> من میکرو و خیلی سبز نخوندم
> اما موج آزمون فوق العادست. من قول میدم آزموناش رو بزنی در کنارش یه چند تا تست ایده دار آي کیو بزنی شیمیت روال میشه. من از 9 درصد پارسال رسیدم 67 امسال


داداش من نظام جدیدم واسه همین از موج آزمون جدید مطمئن نیستم...بازم ممنونم ازت

----------


## IdaM

> *نظرتون راجب زیست دوازدهم میکرو؟ پایه رو بخوام میکرو بخرم*


زیست دوازدهم پارسال انگار اقای زارع ننوشتن. خودم نزدمش ولی انگار کتاب با کیفیتی نبود. اگه امسالو اقای زارع چاپ کردن بخرید فکر کنم کتاب خوبی باشه
تو کتابای پایه هم میکرو واقعا بهترینه

----------


## meysam98

> *نظرتون راجب زیست دوازدهم میکرو؟ پایه رو بخوام میکرو بخرم*


اگه جلد تستش بیاد حتما بگیرید
در ضمن جلد تست پایه رو بگیرید

جلد درسنامه برای کسی مناسبه که درصدش در زیست با وجود خوندن تمام مباحث زیر 15 و 20 باشه.

----------


## ifmvi

*سلام ، تبریک بابت رتبه ی خوبتون
میشه راجع به فیزیک یه راهنمایی کنین
پایه م خوب نیست ، نمیدونم از چه کتابی شروع کنم بهتره
کتابی که درسنامه ی خوب و مفهومی داشته باشه سراغ دارید ؟*

----------


## IdaM

> *سلام ، تبریک بابت رتبه ی خوبتون
> میشه راجع به فیزیک یه راهنمایی کنین
> پایه م خوب نیست ، نمیدونم از چه کتابی شروع کنم بهتره
> کتابی که درسنامه ی خوب و مفهومی داشته باشه سراغ دارید ؟*


سلام
اگه فیزیکتون خوب نیست برای تست از میکرو شروع کنید خیلی خوبه تا یه مقدار به فیزیک عادت کنید و دستتون راه بیفته. بعدش برید سراغ خیلی سبز.
درسنامه رو نمیدونم چون برای فیزیک معلم فوق العاده ای داشتم و نیازی به درسنامه نبود. از سایر دوستان بپرسید.

----------


## mlt

ریاضی خودم بخونم به صرفه تره یا کلاس برم؟
اصلا ریاضی  درسی هست که صفرتاصد رو بشه با کتاب خوندن یاد گرفت؟

----------


## mlt

یه سوال تو فیزیک خیلی سبز مشکل دارم
کتاب پیشت هست راهنمایی کنی؟

----------


## IdaM

> سلام تبریک میگم بابت رتبه‌تون و امیدوارم که رشته و دانشگاه مورد نظرتون رو قبول بشید 
> چن تا سوال داشتم ازتون 
> ١) من مهر امسال میرم یازدهم و پایه نسبتا خوبي هم دارم و مدرسه‌م هم تیزهوشانه ( البته فقط اسمش تیزهوشانه) سوالم اینهه من تقریبا از اواخر تیر شروع کردم به برنامه ریزی و خوندن و برنامه‌م هم تا اواخر شهریور اینه که یه بار دیگه کامل و خوب دهم رو بخونم و سمت یازدهم نرم. به نظرتون کار درستیه یا نه؟ اگه یازدهم پیش خوانی نکنم تو سال به مشکل نمی‌خورم؟
> ٢) من توی عمومیا تقریبا ادبیات (بجز املا لغت و تاریخ) و عربی رو مسلط هستم و توی سال قبل خوندمشون و زبان رو هم الان درحال مطالعه هستم خواستم بدونم زمان منابع مناسب برای جمع بندی این چن تا درس عمومی بجز دینی کِی و چیه؟
> ٣)توی اختصاصي ها هم تنها مشکلی که دارم شیمیه. شما چطور تونستین توی شیمی به تسلط برسین و از چه منابعی استفاده کردین؟
> 
> ممنون از اینکه وقت گذاشتین و جواب دادید ببخشید اگه یکم زیاد شد.


سلام
خیلی عذرخواهی می کنم بابت تاخیر برای جواب به سوال شما
اصلا این پیام رو ندیده بودم و الان که داشتم چیزی رو چک میکردم تازه دیدمش
۱)اگه تصمیم دارید دهم رو کامل و درست بخونید بهترین کار رو میکنید. فقط سعی کنید مطالعه زیست یازدهم رو هم تو برنامتون بگنجونید تا وقتی تو سال خواستید بخونیدش دفعه اولتون نباشه
تست نزدید اشکال نداره ولی یکبار مطالعه داشتن رو خیلی توصیه میکنم.
۲)عربی رو سعی کنید تا دیماه مطالعه پایه کامل تکمیل شده باشه و از اون به بعد بیشتر تست بزنید(خیلی سبز برای همه مقاطع زمانی کتاب مناسبیه) دوازدهم هم مطابق با ازمون ها پیش بیاید
زبان رو با ازمون ها پیش بیاید ولی حتما سعی کنید تا حدودای ابان پایه گرامر و لغتتون محکم شده باشه. خیلی سبز کتاب خوبیه برای زبان
ادبیات رو سعی کنید الان به ارایه و قرابت مسلط شید بعدن وقت کم میاد. بعدش همراه با ازمون ها کلمه و دستور زبان هم بخونید 
میکرو طلایی رو پیشنهاد می کنم
۳) شیمی چیززی شبیه فیزیکه فقط با حفظیات بیشتر. بیشتر رو مفاهیم تمرکز کنید و سعی کنید اول روی کتاب تسلط کامل پیدا کنید و بعد سراغ تست برید. سعی کنید علت روشهایی مثل تناسب رو بفهمید تا خطاتون بیاد پایین. موقع حل سوال هم به چشم سوال محاسباتی بهش نگاه نکنید بلکه به مفهوم کمیت ها و ارتباطشون بهم دقت کنید. کمتر به سراغ روش های حفظی  و فرمول های میانبر برید. اگه شیمیتون خیلی خوب نیست اول با خیلی سبز شروع کنید و بعد برید سراغ میکرو.
باز هم به خاطر این که سوالتون رو ندیدم عذر میخوام .

----------


## matthias

برای شروع تست زیست پایه خیلی سبز رو ابتدا بگیرم یا گاج؟
البته پایه خودمم قویه

----------


## Reza69hut

آزمون گزینه دوچطوره

----------


## Frank underwood

> سلام
> خیلی عذرخواهی می کنم بابت تاخیر برای جواب به سوال شما
> اصلا این پیام رو ندیده بودم و الان که داشتم چیزی رو چک میکردم تازه دیدمش
> ۱)اگه تصمیم دارید دهم رو کامل و درست بخونید بهترین کار رو میکنید. فقط سعی کنید مطالعه زیست یازدهم رو هم تو برنامتون بگنجونید تا وقتی تو سال خواستید بخونیدش دفعه اولتون نباشه
> تست نزدید اشکال نداره ولی یکبار مطالعه داشتن رو خیلی توصیه میکنم.
> ۲)عربی رو سعی کنید تا دیماه مطالعه پایه کامل تکمیل شده باشه و از اون به بعد بیشتر تست بزنید(خیلی سبز برای همه مقاطع زمانی کتاب مناسبیه) دوازدهم هم مطابق با ازمون ها پیش بیاید
> زبان رو با ازمون ها پیش بیاید ولی حتما سعی کنید تا حدودای ابان پایه گرامر و لغتتون محکم شده باشه. خیلی سبز کتاب خوبیه برای زبان
> ادبیات رو سعی کنید الان به ارایه و قرابت مسلط شید بعدن وقت کم میاد. بعدش همراه با ازمون ها کلمه و دستور زبان هم بخونید 
> میکرو طلایی رو پیشنهاد می کنم
> ...


خیلی ممنون برای وقتی که گذاشتید و جواب دادید امیدوارم به هدفتون برسید

----------


## saj

سلام جواب انتخاب رشته ها کی میاد؟

----------


## IdaM

> ریاضی خودم بخونم به صرفه تره یا کلاس برم؟
> اصلا ریاضی  درسی هست که صفرتاصد رو بشه با کتاب خوندن یاد گرفت؟


اگه میبینید میتونید برنامه ای بریزید برای مطالعه اش و به او برنامه پایبند بمونید قطعا میشه. اما اگه میبینید از پیشرفت کندتون یا اصطلاحا "تاتی تاتی کردن" تا موقع رسیدن به مهارت مناسب زود دلسرد میشید میتونید برید کلاس. من خودم فوق العاده آدم کله شقی هستم و تا یه چیزی رو کامل یاد نگیرم ولش نمیکنم.
من محاسبه کردم اگه ساعاتی که میخواستم برم کلاس+ رفت و امد+استراحت+مطالعه برای کلاس رو خودم بزارم برای خوندن ریاضی برام به صرفه تره. 
باز هم تصمیمش به خودتون و اراده ای که تو خودتون میبینید بستگی داره.

----------


## IdaM

> یه سوال تو فیزیک خیلی سبز مشکل دارم
> کتاب پیشت هست راهنمایی کنی؟


فعلا به کتابهام دسترسی ندارم.
میتونید عکسش رو بفرستید؟ یا اگه سوال شکل نداره متنشو تایپ کنید؟

----------


## IdaM

> سلام جواب انتخاب رشته ها کی میاد؟


سلام خبر ندارم.
اما پارسال ۲۶ شهریور اومد
امسال هم همون حدوداس احتمالا

----------


## Mr.Hin

دوستان یه سوال :

من تو تعدادی از دروس خیلی قوی ام و کلا پایه ام خوبه مثل ادبیات و ریاضی که چون رشته کارشناسی تا حدی به ریاضی نزدیک بوده.... به نظرتون از الان به فکر 100 زدن ادبیات و نزدیک 100 زدن ریاضی باشم یا اصلا فکر 100 زدن و استرس های سر جلسه اش رو توصیه نمی کنید؟ 
ادبیات رو الان هم حدود 80 تا 90 توی ازمون های 25 سوالی جواب میدم و ریاضی هم بالای 70 راحت می زنم 
اصلا به نظرتون 100 صد دو تا درس می تونه ضعف مثلا در درس فیزیک رو بپوشونه؟

----------


## Mr.Hin

> ریاضی خودم بخونم به صرفه تره یا کلاس برم؟
> اصلا ریاضی  درسی هست که صفرتاصد رو بشه با کتاب خوندن یاد گرفت؟


قطعا میشه صفر تا صد رو با کتاب و به تنهایی یاد گرفت اصلا من تا قبل از دانشگاه تقریبا ریاضی نمی دونستم و چون توی دانشگاه استاد درست و حسابی نداشتیم و تا دلت بخواد دروس ریاضی مختلف مجبور بودم از روی کتابا و جزوات این ور و اون ور بخونم ..... و به راحتی پیشرفت کردنم و سطح ریاضی ام رفت بالا

بین کتابای تست من مهر و ماه و خیلی سبز و میکرو رو یه بررسی کردم من با میکرو راحت بودم و از نحوه چینش درس نامه و روند تست هاش خوشم اومد و اون رو انتخاب کردم با هر کتابی راحتی بخون و برو جلو فکر استاد و معلم و اینا هم نباش خودت باید به خودت یاد بدی

ریاضی درسی هست که راه افتادنش سخته ولی وقتی راه افتادهی فاصله طی کردن 50 تا 70 درصد بسیار کمه.... رسیدن به 50 ابتدا سخته ولی بعد از 50 تا 70 و 80 به راحتی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mlt

> قطعا میشه صفر تا صد رو با کتاب و به تنهایی یاد گرفت اصلا من تا قبل از دانشگاه تقریبا ریاضی نمی دونستم و چون توی دانشگاه استاد درست و حسابی نداشتیم و تا دلت بخواد دروس ریاضی مختلف مجبور بودم از روی کتابا و جزوات این ور و اون ور بخونم ..... و به راحتی پیشرفت کردنم و سطح ریاضی ام رفت بالا
> 
> بین کتابای تست من مهر و ماه و خیلی سبز و میکرو رو یه بررسی کردم من با میکرو راحت بودم و از نحوه چینش درس نامه و روند تست هاش خوشم اومد و اون رو انتخاب کردم با هر کتابی راحتی بخون و برو جلو فکر استاد و معلم و اینا هم نباش خودت باید به خودت یاد بدی
> 
> ریاضی درسی هست که راه افتادنش سخته ولی وقتی راه افتادهی فاصله طی کردن 50 تا 70 درصد بسیار کمه.... رسیدن به 50 ابتدا سخته ولی بعد از 50 تا 70 و 80 به راحتی


من مهروماه دارم
من احساس میکنم قسمتای سخت ریاضی همون مشتق تابع حد وچیزایی که مرتبط با اینا هست
هندسه یا امار احتمال و این درسایی که پیش‌نیاز نداره ارزش داره تابستون بخونی یا با ارمون از مهر میشه صفرتا صدش رو جمع کرد؟
چون دارم معادله نامعادله .معادله درجه۲و تعیین علامت و تابع میخونم  فکر میکنم اینا مهمتر از اونا که گفتم هست

----------


## Mr.Hin

> من مهروماه دارم
> من احساس میکنم قسمتای سخت ریاضی همون مشتق تابع حد وچیزایی که مرتبط با اینا هست
> هندسه یا امار احتمال و این درسایی که پیش‌نیاز نداره ارزش داره تابستون بخونی یا با ارمون از مهر میشه صفرتا صدش رو جمع کرد؟
> چون دارم معادله نامعادله .معادله درجه۲و تعیین علامت و تابع میخونم  فکر میکنم اینا مهمتر از اونا که گفتم هست


دقیقا کار خوبی می کنی درس های رو الان تو تابستون بخون از ریاضی که پیش نیاز داره هندسه رو میشه دوره عید هم حتی خوند یا همون امار رشته تجربی هستی دیگه؟ چون یادش بخیر ما زمان ریاضی یه امار و احتمال داشتیم و یه جبر که ده برابر این فصل امار تجربی سخت بود :Yahoo (76): 
به جز اینایی که گفتی مثلثات رو هم حتما تابستون ببند دستت رو سریع می کنه مثلثات یه جوریه اولش بدت میاد ازش بعد که یاد می گیری می گی عجب چیز خفنی بوده! دلت می خواد همینحوری عبارات مثلثاتی رو ساده کنی  :Yahoo (76):  و حتما اگه تو محاسبات کند یا دچار اشکالی ریاضیات پایه و عبارات جبری و گویا و ساده سازی ها رو بخون و تست بزن حتی اگه تست های ابتدایی باشه ....

----------


## IdaM

> دوستان یه سوال :
> 
> من تو تعدادی از دروس خیلی قوی ام و کلا پایه ام خوبه مثل ادبیات و ریاضی که چون رشته کارشناسی تا حدی به ریاضی نزدیک بوده.... به نظرتون از الان به فکر 100 زدن ادبیات و نزدیک 100 زدن ریاضی باشم یا اصلا فکر 100 زدن و استرس های سر جلسه اش رو توصیه نمی کنید؟ 
> ادبیات رو الان هم حدود 80 تا 90 توی ازمون های 25 سوالی جواب میدم و ریاضی هم بالای 70 راحت می زنم 
> اصلا به نظرتون 100 صد دو تا درس می تونه ضعف مثلا در درس فیزیک رو بپوشونه؟


من همون موقعی که برای کنکور شروع کردم شیمی و فیزیکم برخلاف همه درسای دیگه ام خیلی قوی بود و  مثل شما
از همون اول هم می دونستم احتمالا همین دوتا درس نجاتم میده
آخر سر هم شیمی رو ۱۰۰ زدم و فیزیک رو ۹۶.
ولی نکته ای که هست فک می کنم بهتر باشه برای ۱۰۰ زدن خودتون رو تحت فشار نگذارید. چون بارها شده چند سوال تو کنکور بسیار دشوار، مبهم یا حتی غلط هستش و موقع مواجه شدن باهاشون داوطلبین قوی تو اون درس به شدت ضربه میخورن چون انتظار دارن بتونن هر سوالی رو حل کنن. پیشنهادم اینه که به این ۲ تا درس تکیه کنید اما انتظار ۱۰۰ نداشته باشید چون ممکنه سر جلسه ضرر کنید.
راجع به سوال دوم هم بستگی به رشته و دانشگاهی که می خواید و این که فیزیک رو چند میزنید جوابتون متفاوته.

----------


## matthias

> برای شروع تست زیست پایه خیلی سبز رو ابتدا بگیرم یا گاج؟
> البته پایه خودمم قویه


فکر کنم چون تازه عضو شدم سوالم دیر تایید شد و ندیدی که جواب بدی

----------


## IdaM

> فکر کنم چون تازه عضو شدم سوالم دیر تایید شد و ندیدی که جواب بدی


سلام
ببخشید.سوالتون رو ندیدم.
به نظرم کلا میکرو کتاب بهتریه اما اگه از خیلی سبز شروع کنید بهتره که تستای میکرو بمونه برای مقاطع جلوتر که مهمترن.

----------


## aretmis

> سلام
> رتبه 130 منطقه یک (332 کشوری) رشته تجربی هستم 
> میدونم احتمالا عزیزانی هستن که رتبه های بهتری دارن تو همین سایت و خیلی بیشتر از من میدونن راجع به منابع و غیره
> اما به هرحال خوشحال میشم کمک کنم و تجربیاتم رو به اشتراک بذارم
> اگه سوالی هست بپرسید



بهتره اول کارنامه و مشخصاتتونو به مدیر نشون بدین و بعد......! @Araz

----------


## IdaM

> بهتره اول کارنامه و مشخصاتتونو به مدیر نشون بدین و بعد......! @Araz


به مدیر درخواست پر کردن فرم مصاحبه رو دادم.
کارنامه ام هم رو سایت گذاشتم قبلا
http://forum.konkur.in/attachments/8...081-trcftf.png

----------


## arvinmk

> سلام
> رتبه 130 منطقه یک (332 کشوری) رشته تجربی هستم 
> میدونم احتمالا عزیزانی هستن که رتبه های بهتری دارن تو همین سایت و خیلی بیشتر از من میدونن راجع به منابع و غیره
> اما به هرحال خوشحال میشم کمک کنم و تجربیاتم رو به اشتراک بذارم
> اگه سوالی هست بپرسید


سلام
چجوری شیمی فیزیک و زیست رو انقدر بالا میزدید تو کانون قلم چی و همیشه درصد بالایی داشتید؟
روش مطالعهخاصی داشتید برای این دروس؟؟
سیدمتین امامی العریضی

----------


## Phatums

*برای دارو منبع خوب زمین چی معرفی میکنید.؟*

----------


## fta445

> سلام
> رتبه 130 منطقه یک (332 کشوری) رشته تجربی هستم 
> میدونم احتمالا عزیزانی هستن که رتبه های بهتری دارن تو همین سایت و خیلی بیشتر از من میدونن راجع به منابع و غیره
> اما به هرحال خوشحال میشم کمک کنم و تجربیاتم رو به اشتراک بذارم
> اگه سوالی هست بپرسید


سلام تبريك و با آرزوي موفقيت
شما براي زيست درسنامه هم ميخونديد؟؟اگه آره درسنامه كدوم كتاب رو پيشنهاد ميديد؟
درسنامه هاي گاج ميكرو خوبه؟؟ يا كلا فقط تست ميزديد و درسنامه نمي خونديد؟

----------


## _Nyusha_

> *برای دارو منبع خوب زمین چی معرفی میکنید.؟*


مزینانی

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط IdaM


ادبیاتم رو فوق العاده پایین زدم و کلا کسی رو در این زمینه راهنمایی نکنم بهتره
عربی: خیلی سبز 
دینی: خیلی سبز و میکرو جفتش خوبه ولی من پیام آیاتی که خیلی سبز تو درسنامه داشت رو به میکرو ترجیح میدم
زبان: خیلی سبز 
ریاضی: من ریاضی رو تقریبا با 30-20 درصد شروع کردم به همین خاطر تقریبا هر کتابی بود زدم مهر و ماه،آبی کانون، نشرالگو، گاج iq، موج آزمون و...
زیست: میکرو و خیلی سبز پایه ، خیلی سبز دوازدهم
فیزیک: خیلی سبز خوبه بعدش میکرو طلایی و برای جمع بندی هم موج آزمون
شیمی:  میکرو (اگه وقت شد خیلی سبز) برای پایه ،خیلی سبز برای دوازدهم، بعد عید هم موج آزمون نشر الگو


سلام ببخشید درباره زیست بین میکرو و خیلی سبز مردد هستم چون فکر میکنم خیلی سبز سوالاتش سلیقه ای هست بر اساس درسنامش و غیر استاندارد اما به نظرم میکرو استاندارد تر هست از طرفی خیلی ها رو دیدم آیا اینجوری هست؟ به نظرت اگه فقط میکرو بگیرم اشتباه کردم؟ حتی برای دوازدهم؟*

----------


## IdaM

> *
> 
> سلام ببخشید درباره زیست بین میکرو و خیلی سبز مردد هستم چون فکر میکنم خیلی سبز سوالاتش سلیقه ای هست بر اساس درسنامش و غیر استاندارد اما به نظرم میکرو استاندارد تر هست از طرفی خیلی ها رو دیدم آیا اینجوری هست؟ به نظرت اگه فقط میکرو بگیرم اشتباه کردم؟ حتی برای دوازدهم؟*


سلام
من هم خودم شخصا سوالات میکرو رو بیشتر می پسندم. کلا به سبک و سطح کنکور نزدیک تره. اما خیلی سبز هم جداول جمع بندی خیلی خوبی داشت و به یک سری نکات ریزهم دقت بیشتری کرده بود.

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط IdaM


سلام
من هم خودم شخصا سوالات میکرو رو بیشتر می پسندم. کلا به سبک و سطح کنکور نزدیک تره. اما خیلی سبز هم جداول جمع بندی خیلی خوبی داشت و به یک سری نکات ریزهم دقت بیشتری کرده بود.


ممنون یه جا گفتی تست ها رو به پنج دسته تقسیم کرده بودی و ضریب پنج میزدی تست ها رو میشه کامل توضیح بدی که اون پنج دسته چی بود؟*

----------


## IdaM

> *ممنون یه جا گفتی تست ها رو به پنج دسته تقسیم کرده بودی و ضریب پنج میزدی تست ها رو میشه کامل توضیح بدی که اون پنج دسته چی بود؟*


برای زیست بود که تستهارو 5 دسته کرده بودم (مضارب۵، مضارب5+1،مضارب 5+2 و...)
بعد از یکی دو دفعه که کتاب رو عمیق خوندم و خلاصه نوشتم مضارب ۵ رو اموزشی میزدم و نکات رو یادداشت می کردم. دقت می کردم که چه نکاتی بیشتر یادم رفته یا چه قسمت هایی سوال خیز تر بودند.تو این مرحله اگه میدیدم یه قسمتی از درس رو درست متوجه نشدم با دقت و عمیق همون قسمت رو می خوندم.بعدش یک یا دو سری رو آزمون وار میزدم و بعد از اون دوباره یک خلاصه کوتاه از درس می نوشتم. این دفعه تسلط نسبتا زیادی رو مبحث داشتم. یکی دو سری باقی مونده هم در صورت وجود وقت تا ازمون پیش رو به صورت ازمون میزدم.
فقط دقت کنید که چند روز قبل آزمون، دوره متن درس خیلی مهم تر از تست زنیه و اکه فقط وقت برای انجام یکیش  دارید حتما دوره کنید.

----------


## zynb82

*سلام وقتتون بخیر
واقعا برام مهمه دانشگاه تهران دندان قبول شم

 خلاصه نویسی خوبه؟ یا مرور بیشتر مطالب و تست بیشتر؟{ خلاصه نویسی واقعا وقت گیره اونم برا من که قراره هر سه سالو بخونم }
 نمره معدل چقدر تاثییر دارع؟
 خیلی خوشحال میشم بگید که هر درس رو چجوری میخوندید وبعد از چند روز مرور میکردین؟
 کدوم آزمون ازمایشی بهترع؟




*

----------


## Hadi.Z

سلام ، امسال میرم یازدهم
_ به نظرتون برای کتاب های تک پایه ، ریاضی نشر الگو بهتر هستش یا ریاضی خیلی سبز یا پاور تست مهروماه؟( ریاضیم در حد معلمولی رو به بالا)
و برای درس فیزیک هم نشر الگو کتاب کامل تری هستش یا خیلی سبز ؟ (فیزیکم نسبتا قویه)
_در مورد عربی به نظرتون خیلی سبز تک پایه بگیرم یا از الان جامع تهیه کنم و اونو بخونم؟

----------


## IdaM

> *سلام وقتتون بخیر
> واقعا برام مهمه دانشگاه تهران دندان قبول شم
> 
>  خلاصه نویسی خوبه؟ یا مرور بیشتر مطالب و تست بیشتر؟{ خلاصه نویسی واقعا وقت گیره اونم برا من که قراره هر سه سالو بخونم }
>  نمره معدل چقدر تاثییر دارع؟
>  خیلی خوشحال میشم بگید که هر درس رو چجوری میخوندید وبعد از چند روز مرور میکردین؟
>  کدوم آزمون ازمایشی بهترع؟
> 
> 
> *


سلام
1. خلاصه نویسی رو برای یه سری درسا مثل زیست خیلی پیشنهاد می کنم. چون هم مفهومیه و هم حجم مطالبش بالاست. برای شیمی و فیزیک هم کلا هر درس رو فقط یه بار تو طول مطالعه برای کنکور خلاصه کنید فک کنم خوب باشه که تو دوران جمع بندی ازش استفاده کنید.
مرور و خلاصه برای زیست مهمتر از تسته. تست هم مهمه ها ولی اصلا از مرور و خلاصه غافل نشید. مخصوصا روز های منتهی به آزمون ها. برای فیزیک و ریاضی مهارت حل مسئله  با فهم درست و عمیق مطالب مهمه و شیمی تقریبا ترکیبی از زیست و فیزیکه. حفظیات مدام دوره شن و مهارت حل مسئله هم توش مهمه.
2. برای رتبه ای که شما می خواهید تاثیری نداره فکر کنم
3. برای روش مطالعه یه نقل قول از خودم میزارم  :Yahoo (4): :



> سلام. روش مطالعه متناسب با هر درس و هر شخص متغیره
> من خودم به شخصه حافظه تصویریم قوی بود و این باعث میشد تو اغلب درس ها خلاصه کردن، جدول کشیدن و رسم نمودار شاخه ای خیلی بهم کمک کنه
> برای مثال برای درس زیست بعد از یک یا دوبار مطالعه دقیق کتاب و رسیدن به تسلط نسبی روی یک فصل ، مباحث رو به صورت نمودار شاخه ای رسم میکردم تا مطالب تو ذهنم طبقه بندی بشه این طوری اگر مثلا سوال راجع به لنفوسیت t کشنده میبود یادم می اومد کتاب یازدهم. فصل۵. گفتار۳. صفحه سوم گفتار پاراگراف اول. بعدش میرفتم سراغ تست آموزشی و نکات تست هارو در می اوردم و بعد از اون میرفتم سراغ تست آزمونی
> ولی بازهم روش مطالعه به خود شخص شما مربوط میشه. ممکنه شما حافظه صوتی ات قوی تر باشه. باید ببینی کدوم روش باعث میشه شما درک عمیقی نسبت به مطلب پیدا کنی.


میزان نیاز به مرور هم بستگی به خود شما داره. شما سعی کن روش مطالعه و زمان های مرور شخصی سازی شده خودتو پیدا کنی چون ذهن هرکس با بقیه متفاوته.
4. خیلی فکر نمی کنم برند آزمون مهم باشه. بیشتر همون نفس آزمون دادن و مدیریت زمان و آزمون مد نظره. با این حال من به خاطر جامعه آماری بالاتر قلمچی شرکت کردم.

----------


## IdaM

> سلام ، امسال میرم یازدهم
> _ به نظرتون برای کتاب های تک پایه ، ریاضی نشر الگو بهتر هستش یا ریاضی خیلی سبز یا پاور تست مهروماه؟( ریاضیم در حد معلمولی رو به بالا)
> و برای درس فیزیک هم نشر الگو کتاب کامل تری هستش یا خیلی سبز ؟ (فیزیکم نسبتا قویه)
> _در مورد عربی به نظرتون خیلی سبز تک پایه بگیرم یا از الان جامع تهیه کنم و اونو بخونم؟


سلام
1. من تو کتابای پایه خیلی سبز رو بیشتر می پسندیدم چون سوالاتش مفهومی  بود.
2. فیزیک پایه یازدهم خیلی سبز رو ندیدم ولی نشر الگو کتاب نسبتا خوبیه.
3. به نظرم عربی های تک پایه یه مقداری آسونتر از جامعش بودن. حالا شما اگه می خوای منبع تست برای کنکور داشته باشی امسال پایه رو بزن و سال بعد جامع.

----------


## granger

سلام
ببخشید شما برای مسائل شیمی واکنش ها رو به صورت موازنه شده حفظ میکردید یا در حین حل کردن سوال واکنش رو موازنه میکردید؟

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط granger


سلام
ببخشید شما برای مسائل شیمی معادلات رو به صورت موازنه شده حفظ میکردید یا در حین حل کردن سوال معادله رو موازنه میکردید؟


سلام . مسائل رو که زیاد کار کنی دستت راه میوفته و معادلات معروف نا خودآگاه حفظت میشن . اما یکسری معادلاتی که معروف نیستن ولی توی کتاب ذکر شدن بهتره به صورت موازنه شده حفظ بشن چون توی کنکور زمان به خودی خود کم هست و هرچقدر به معادلات مسلط تر باشیم توی زمانمون صرفه جویی کردیم. معادلات رو توی یه برگه ی مجزا بنویس و هر روز مرورشون کن . بعد از یک مدت کاملا توی حافظه موندگار میشن‌.*

----------


## granger

> *
> 
> سلام . مسائل رو که زیاد کار کنی دستت راه میوفته و معادلات معروف نا خودآگاه حفظت میشن . اما یکسری معادلاتی که معروف نیستن ولی توی کتاب ذکر شدن بهتره به صورت موازنه شده حفظ بشن چون توی کنکور زمان به خودی خود کم هست و هرچقدر به معادلات مسلط تر باشیم توی زمانمون صرفه جویی کردیم. معادلات رو توی یه برگه ی مجزا بنویس و هر روز مرورشون کن . بعد از یک مدت کاملا توی حافظه موندگار میشن‌.*


واکنش های مهم رو حفظ هستم اما تو بعضی از سوالها واکنش هایی میدن که اصلا تا حالا ندیدمشون. موازنه شده ی اونا رو هم باید حفظ کنم؟

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط granger


واکنش های مهم رو حفظ هستم اما تو بعضی از سوالها واکنش هایی میدن که اصلا تا حالا ندیدمشون. اونا رو هم باید حفظ کنم؟


نه نه . احتیاجی به حفظ کردن اونها نیست 
روی سرعت موازنه کار کن 
که اگر جزو واکنش هایی نبود که معروف هستن سریع موازنه کنی
اگر بخوای هر واکنشی میبینی حفظ کنی ، تعداد زیادی رو باید به خاطرت بسپاری که خیلیاشونم کاربردی نیستن . فقط واکنش های کتاب + واکنش های معروفی که توی کتاب نیستن اما توی کنکورها پرتکرار بودن رو حفظ کن.*

----------


## ifmvi

*وای عذر میخوام تازه متوجه شدم که تاپیک صرفا سوال و جواب نیست و از شما پرسیده بودن در واقع @IdaM
ببخشید به جای شما جواب دادم*

----------


## IdaM

> *وای عذر میخوام تازه متوجه شدم که تاپیک صرفا سوال و جواب نیست و از شما پرسیده بودن در واقع @IdaM
> ببخشید به جای شما جواب دادم*


نه این چه حرفیه
من هم بودم دقیقا همین جواب رو به ایشون میدادم

----------


## اسكار

سلام 
بهشيد من تو محاسبات شيمي ضعيفم و وقتمو خيلي ميگيره .چيكار كنم ؟! كتاباي مخصوص محاسبات سريع مثلا مهر و ماه رو توصيه ميكنيد؟!

----------


## Amirsh23

> سلام 
> بهشيد من تو محاسبات شيمي ضعيفم و وقتمو خيلي ميگيره .چيكار كنم ؟! كتاباي مخصوص محاسبات سريع مثلا مهر و ماه رو توصيه ميكنيد؟!


سلام به نظر من اونقدر مسئله حل کن و تمرین کن تا یاد بگیری بعضی جاها میتونی ذهنی بری همم اینکه توی این کتابا یه روشایی هستش که برای تسلط به اونا باید تمرین کنی یاد بگیری یعنی تو میخوای با روشاش سریع بشی ولی همین روشا هم باید کلی تمرین و استفاده کنی تا بره تو مغزت

----------


## IdaM

> سلام 
> بهشيد من تو محاسبات شيمي ضعيفم و وقتمو خيلي ميگيره .چيكار كنم ؟! كتاباي مخصوص محاسبات سريع مثلا مهر و ماه رو توصيه ميكنيد؟!


ببینید توشیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی اگه به درجه ای برسید که مفهوم و عمق مسئله رو درست بفهمید و تو ذهنتون بتونید مسیر محاسبه سوال رو ترسیم کنید سرعتتون بالا میره.
و راه حل بالا رفتن سرعت تو مسائلی که توشون احساس ضعف دارید تکرار و تمرین مستمره.
مسمتر بودنش خیلی مهمتر از حجمشه یعنی ۵ سوال هرشب هفته بهتر از ۵۰ سوالیه که یه روز در هفته حل بشه.
استراتژیتونم بهتره این طور باشه که بخش هایی که توش احساس ضعف دارید رو مثلا ۵ ال ۱۰ سوال رو به روش های مختلف حل کنید تا ارتباط بین متغیرهای مختلفو متوجه بشید و خوب براتون جابیفته، اگر فرمول یا روشی به نظرتون کارامد میاد رو چندتاسوال امتحان کنید تا نحوه کار با اونو دقیق بفهمید.
و بعد کم کم شروع کنید بحالت تستی جلو رفتن
سرعت محاسبات این جوری کم کم به خودی خودش بالا میره.
مسیر بالارفتن سرعت تستزنی و محاسبه طبق تجربه من عموما میانبر حفظی نداره و میانبر هایی که بعضا به عنوان نکته بسیاااااار مهم کنکوری پیشنهاد میشن نهایتا به کج فهمی مطلب و غلط زدن سوالا منجر میشن.

----------


## Mt_7777

:Yahoo (21):

----------

